# Aster UP Big Boy oil pump



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

I am having problems with the Aster Big Boy mechanical oil pump system. Steam appears to be getting past the oil check valve and no oil or very little oil is going the other way to the cylinders. Any BB owner got any advice on how to get the pump working correctly? 
Getting the oil pump out and reaching the check valve doesn’t look easy so a cure which doesn’t require taking the locomotive to pieces would be welcome. 

Thanks 

Andrew


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, 

I believe Yves Guillaume has a few solutions or fixes for the Big Boy oiling system. You could try giving him a chat. 

Have you tried cleaning and re-seating the oil check to prevent the backflow of steam?


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I learned early on to use a light weight oil like Roundhouse because it flows eaiser. Hans taught me this. The oil first has to flow from the oil tank through the flexible pipe to the oil pump itself. The oil pump holds a lot of oil too. I fill the oil tank first, then push the BB around the track. The pump works off an ecentric attached to the axle from a set of drivers. As long as the drivers are turning the mechanical pump is pumping and this creates enough vacum to pull the lighter weight oil through the flexible pipe down into the pump. I continue to push engine until I feel there is plenty of oil in the pump. Then go back and top off oil tank to replace what is now in pump. The BB's are oil hogs. They make a mess and that's part of the fun. Most problems are due to the use of too thick of steam oil. Hope this will help.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, 
Kevin O'Conor has a big boy. I sent you his email address.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve is correct in that they are oil hogs and some of these black oils that are showing up at steam-ups I think are too thick. I use 240-weight steam oil in all my engines; it gives me no problems with the super heaters or pumps. Make sure the breather hole in the oil filler cap is not plugged or the oil will not flow out of the tank. When I first got my BB I ran some 3"n"1 oil, same as sewing machine oil, through the pump by hand, do not run it with this light of oil. This cleaned out all the gunk and it has never given me a problem in the 10 years I have had it. I love the mechanical oil pump, you can just leave the top off and keep filling it with oil and the fuel tank and tender water so if you have a mind to do it you can keep it in steam until you have to stop, not the engine.


----------



## Brian Tusin (Jul 26, 2008)

sorry wrong post


----------



## Dave Sykes (Jan 3, 2008)

My gawd,I can't believe my eyes. 
Trouble in Asterville.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to all who have offered informed replies. 

Today being rainy i took the plunge and removed the mechanical oil pump and found it to be OK. I then removed the in-line oil check valve and found it blocked with gummy residues - so Ryan you were right. Got it all back together again but no chance to run since still raining! - It is summer here! 

I will take Dan's advice and use thinner oil and Steve’s idea of pushing the loco around the track to get the pipeline filled with oil before starting. 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Dave, this 25 year old Aster/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif as complex a machine as it is, has a LOT less problems, defects or design errors then your Accucraft 4-4-0 as SIMPLE a design as IT is. The moderator shut down the last actice Accucraft thread because 4-4-0 owners were not PRAISING Accucraft for yet another botched attempt at a mass produces RTR engine. I would like to point out that the Aster BIG BOY was produced in Asters 6th year of production. Accucraft has been around for what 12 years now ? 
I am sure this post will be deleated as soon as our mod. reads it as he feels the need to protect the image of Accucraft. If Accucraft had just started making LS trains, SOME of the problems they have could be part of the learning curve. But after 12 years, well, I think they look at there customers as a bunch of suckers. 
On the other hand those that have purchased an Aster Big Boy over the years have made a good investment, as were most Aster engines over the past 33 years. In fact I can't think of any that are sold out and have not enjoyed some appreciation. 
Do I wish Aster engines were cheaper ? sure. But at the risk of lesser quality? not a chance. I'll take quality over quantity in my round house every time. 
SSoooo Dave How much have you lost in the Accucraft game?? 

And now back to: Aster Big Boy mechanical oil pumps, and using the correct oil in them.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

My gawd,I can't believe my eyes. 
Trouble in Asterville.

No problem with the BB oil pump. As we have now learned, the oil pipe was clogged up with crud. 

Hey Jeff, Accucrafts never have problems.................. that is unless you have added "Mystery oil", Spitinators, resoldered the stack, changed steam admission, resprung entire suspension, changed out cross heads, cleaned out butane tanks, changed out side rods and pins to stop wobble, rebuilt valve gear, etc., etc.,.............or, sent it to one of the more famous locosmiths here or accross the pond and had them rebuild it for you spending as much as if you had started with an Aster in the first place. Problem with that is this. When they are finished it might "then" run like an Aster, but when you go to sell it..........it has lost it's value because it is still an Accucraft.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm...Steve, sounds familiar! Jeff, there is a sucker born every day...such are life's lessons. 
On the other hand, I recently sold two cabforward engines for net sum above the original cost. In todays market place that ain't bad.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, were they "virgin" units or the improved Accubednarik versions ? if the later I could understand if the former.. well then you found a bigger su.... or someone who is just happy to have one to LOOK at. Which is Ok, ther are plenty of Aster shelf queens.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff 
Both were virgins...I doubt that anyone would pay the "Aster price" for the AccuGW but many have done so for the retrofits kit services. That in itself should speak volumes to Accucraft that their customer based does not mind paying a little more for something done right. Somewhere this message is being lost in the translation. 
Anyways, good to hear that Andrew has the Aster Bigboy on track for a steamup.


----------



## steam8hack (Feb 11, 2008)

Boy you guys are juvenile. 

(no relation to boys playing w/trains)


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy you guys are juvenile.

I had been doing much better around here..............but I sure did take the bait this time. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave was just trolling and forgot to strap in the fighting chair, big fish pulled him overboard. Thats happens some times when you troll in shark infested waters..... hehe Charles, are you now an Accucraft "dealer" ?? or were you just "investing" in a few engines?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steam8hack (aka Dad) 
So you found the location of our "woo-woo" magazines,maybe one day some of us will grow up....Steve and Jeff 
(there I go being a typical juvenile trying to deflect one's wrong doing one to someone else- "Ralphee. Where the soap!")


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff 
Nah, rather buy low and sell high (in other words convert base line to high performance then claim it to be just as good as an Aster for half price!!)


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't decided what I am going to be when I grow up...does that make me Juvenile? I have never worried how much a toy costs and I like to play with trains. (I guess that does make me juvenile.)


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jeff I though we wernt allowed to bash things on a public forum??? HEHE 

Charles does that "half the price of an Aster" include shipping to and fro AU?? HEH thats the price of a stock accucraft 4-4-0 for shipping isnt it??


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 08/04/2008 1:53 PM
Boy you guys are juvenile.

I had been doing much better around here..............but I sure did take the bait this time. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif" border=0> 





LOL,  this is amazing. I remembered that Steve had some problems with his BB oiler so I came in here to see what they were disucssing and WOW I find a major Accucraft bashing going on. These Aster snobs just can't seem to control themselves can they? For me personally, I am not collecting these things and in fact my goal would be to wear them out before I have to leave. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif Accucraft has made what I wanted, 1:20 scale AMERICAN narrow gauge locomotives and rolling stock and have done a magnificent job. In fact they pratically invented the scale. I just got my D&RG spreader OV today and it is a beautiful piece of work. They continue to put out a great line of locomotives and rolling stock that I enjoy playing with. It is a hobby isn't it??????????????????????/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I would have to guess if Aster made thw CF in todays market it would be over the price of the H8 but one would wonder why the new release of te Garrett is only 12,000....Same configuration and also the option to coal fire.... 

BTW for all you S2 guys reading the thread I am currently in Glaciar National Park and was at the lodge yesterday..What a sight..Too bad the P2 and Mallett was what actually hauled the passengers up here according to the info at the lodge. 

Ive met quite a few people that took the Amtrak Empire Builder up here...Too bad its not the orignal cars with modern power. 


John I too am here to run them..But it sometimes hurts when you wear something out in a short amount of time...And yes you are right Accucraft is the only game in town for what we want...So there is no option i think thats the reason things have not improved much but stayed the same for many years...


----------



## Dave Hottmann (Jan 2, 2008)

Considering that Accucrafts are 30 cents on the dollar compared to Asters, I love my Accucraft engines. Although I must admit that My Ruby has cost me about $30,000. If a person considers what it would cost to scratch build an engine and have it perfect the first time, Accucraft engines are wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, an Aster is beautiful machine, usually, but they aren't immune to disasters either. I can think of several right away, the Reno, the C&S Mogul, the Pennsy K-4 with collapsable boiler tubes, the Hudson that the pilot wouldn't stay on the track without some mods, the Mikado that had the wrong weight distribution front to back and I am sure if an Aster fan were honest about it they could conjure up some more. I was going to start an Aster Disasters thread, but hey, I just put it here.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

John did you forget about my Climax that runs like the wind??


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*GO TO NEW BASH THREAD*


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 08/05/2008 9:44 PM
John did you forget about my Climax that runs like the wind??




LOL,  thanks Jason for keeping your sense of humor.


----------

